#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  [ΕΓΣΑ87] HTRS07 vs GGRS87

## diangelo

Με την ιδρυση του HTRS07 για εφαρμογη του στο κτηματολογιο λεγεται πως εχουν εφαρμοστει μεγαλυτερες ακριβειες στον υπολογισμο συντεταγμενων ΕΓΣΑ87 με χρηση GPS εξοπλισμου.

Προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως εχει αλλαξει ο τροπος μετασχηματισμου των συντεταγμενων.

Ενα GPS καταγραφει συντεταγμενες στο WGS84 (γεωδαιτικες Φ/Λ). Αυτες μετατρεπονται σε δεκαδικες μοιρες, και επειτα μετασχηματιζονται στις εκαστοτε συντατγμενες ενος εθνικου-τοπικου συστηματος.

Πριν το HTRS07 γινοταν απευθειας η μετροπη σε ΕΓΣΑ ενω τωρα γινεται πρωτα μετατροπη σε HTRS07 (ομοιοτητας συμμορφος 7) παραμετρικος και μετα σε ΕΓΣΑ87 (TM87)?

----------

